# Wooden Hot Tube



## matt89 (Jul 21, 2017)

I plan to create a wooden hot tube in my backyard.
Space available in my backyard is 5x5 m.
My question is.
How much should my project cost?

Thanks


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 21, 2017)

58804.88 Ruble


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2017)

I think you're off by a few


----------



## Snoonyb (Jul 22, 2017)

A refined, amplified explanation of the actual desired outcome would be of assistance.


----------



## havasu (Jul 22, 2017)

Since the OP's IP address comes back to Bandung, Indonesia, I wouldn't expect too much dialog.


----------



## Chris (Jul 22, 2017)

Are you trying to say they don't have hot tubs there?


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 23, 2017)

Chris said:


> Are you trying to say they don't have hot tubs there?



They have hot tubs there but no hot tubes. At least not wooden ones.


----------



## matt89 (Jul 27, 2017)

havasu said:


> Since the OP's IP address comes back to Bandung, Indonesia, I wouldn't expect too much dialog.



Hi, I'm Matt from Indonesia. I am a new member on this forum, Thanks for the warm welcome. 
It's not for me but for my client. 
Of course, I asking the cost in USD. I want to try comparing which is the best material for my client.

In Bandung, the weather is a bit cold since is in highland so yes we have a hot tube. 

Something like this.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 28, 2017)

matt89 said:


> I plan to create a wooden hot tube in my backyard.
> Space available in my backyard is 5x5 m.
> My question is.
> How much should my project cost?
> ...



You are not going to 5m, how big were you thinking.
For those who don't know. 5m would be more than 16 ft.:hide:


----------



## danlycarporte (Oct 16, 2017)

I think you're off by a few


----------



## nealtw (Oct 16, 2017)

danlycarporte said:


> I think you're off by a few



A few what?  1 inch or 26 mm.


----------

